# What is it this time!?



## Cinnibun (Apr 23, 2010)

So its been about a weekish since my ich attack and everyone in the 20G has been recovering fine, no more clamped fins, no more lurking around the bottom, no more white spots appearing
I've stopped medicating but I've still been doing water changes every 2-3 days just to get out any lingering tomonts and bringing down the salt levels.
then I notice one of my rummy-noses is extremely fat. . . at least compared to all the other fish in my tank, none of the other rummy's have that big of a belly.
So now I'm kicking myself in the head because everything was going so well and now I'm paranoid that my rummy has caught yet another disease !
I'm not even sure if it is sick or it just happened to eat a lot at the last feeding time, but might as well be sure so I know what I'm dealing with!
Its belly is a noticeably lighter color than the rest of its body and when you look at it from up top/back/front view its a lot more rounded than the other rummy's. Is it sick? Is it just being a pig when it comes to eating? Am I being paranoid 
At this point its still acting normal, no visible signs of distress yet. I'll try to take a picture but I have a terrible camera and they don't like staying still


----------

